# Lake District.



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2008)

We're (two adults a 12 year old and an 8 year old) going here for the May bank holiday weekend.  What should we see?  And where are the good dog friendly walks (I'm thinking there'll be a lot of lambs at that time)?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 25, 2008)

There are lots of lambs & small sheep everywhere!

Plenty of lovely places.  Buttermere area is a particular favourite of mine & the area on the far side of Windermere:

















Dog friendliness varies but if you have some sense & read the signs/keep your dog under control you should be OK.  IME, the various NT/Park wardens are pretty helpful & nearly every shop has info on walks activities etc locally.  I'm afraid you do see some complete idiot dog owners there whose selfishness/thoughtlessness can beggar belief.  

The place can get very busy, esp on holiday weekends so keep your wits about you.


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> We're (two adults a 12 year old and an 8 year old) going here for the May bank holiday weekend.  What should we see?  And where are the good dog friendly walks (I'm thinking there'll be a lot of lambs at that time)?



Up from Windermere there's a pub at the top of Kirstone pass on a main road,  A592, pubs great, and there's lots of walking all around there, and the views are fantastic. Huge car park.


----------



## selamlar (Mar 27, 2008)

Theres a good pub called Sun, or something along those lines, just at the foot of the Old Man of Coniston.  that was always a favorite.  Its nice to walk around Coniston Water, too, although my childhood game of trying to find bits of the Bluebird has been spoilt since they hoiked Campbell out.


----------



## soulman (Mar 27, 2008)

Unless you like hustle and bustle try to avoid the obvious tourist spots like Windermere, Coniston and so on. The southern lakes and south west part of the lake district tends to be quieter. Some ideas here - http://www.lake-district.gov.uk/index/enjoying/outdoors/walking_climbing.htm


----------



## moomoo (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.pencilmuseum.co.uk/



I love the lake district.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 28, 2008)

Why the lakes?? I prefer the peak district tbh. The lakes just seem a bit twee to me. 
I'd definetly second the avoid the popular bits. They will be crammed with twats, specially on a bank holiday.

You do know that Angus/Dumfries is nearer, friendlier, not full of southerners , etc??


----------



## christonabike (Mar 28, 2008)

We stayed just outside Keswick but forgot to go to the pencil museum, what a miss!

Love the Lakes, it ain't twee when you are up High Spy in a gale, rains coming down, and you are looking for an indistiguishable path to get you home after eight hours on the hike

Always take a map, and don't totally rely on Mr Wainwright and pamphlets from the shop

Off again in May, it's ace the great outdoors is!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> Why the lakes??


Because we haven't really been before.  The Mrs is _from_ the Peak District, so we know that pretty well.  And D&G is an old favourite, too.  But it's her birthday, and she fancied the Lakes.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 29, 2008)

Ambleside Youth Hostel do a fine breakfast.


----------



## Soba Jones (Apr 5, 2008)

Cartmel races

Fairground and GGs for the kids, plenty of gambling to be done and not a snob in sight.


----------



## lenny101 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love the lakes but haven't been for years. Windermere is crap but the other side of the lake is gorgous and peacful and easy to get to if you don't have a car. Just south of Windermere there is a ferry across the lake and there are a few campsites around there.


----------



## brix (Apr 14, 2008)

I loved, loved, loved Blackwell, the Arts and Crafts house when I was up in the Lakes last October.  http://www.blackwell.org.uk/ 
Can't recommend it enough.  It's very 

I imagine it's quite child friendly as they encourage you to sit in the window seats and generally interact with the house.  There's also a quiz for kids to do.  Not dog friendly though


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 16, 2008)

The Pooley Bridge - Glenridding ferry across Ullswater slays Windermere I reckon, really stunning. 

Glenridding is at the base of Helvellyn which is a great, and rather scary walk along the Striding Edge. I have seen young kids go along striding edge, but it would depend on the child, I reckon, and the weather of course.

I did like the Peak District, but I'd take the Lakes any day of the week. Don't care if its busy, its busy cos its better!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2008)

A lot depends on how fit you and the dog are really. If I hadn't been before then I don't think I could do it without a hike up Englands biggest hill, Scarfell Pike. I quite like doing it from the Langdale direction, but if you don't want to spend all your time driving then where you stay will have an infulance in which direction to set of from and what else you do.

Bear in mind that although it is not a big place the roads are far from quick and on the May Bank holiday you will move at snails pace behind caravans and muppets in 4x4 who need the whole road to corner at 20mph and wont get their wheels dirty. Take in a small area, rather then try and fit to much in.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 16, 2008)

You can go on some really nice walks along the river at Boot with a dog (which is near Wastwater in Eskdale) and get the funny little steam train (it's called lil ratty) there and back if you don't fancy the drive up there. There's an ace pub - the Boot Inn - which is kid and dog friendly and which does the best pies ever - they're massive and made from local ingredients.


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2008)

there's a gorgeous walk from St Johns in the Vale over High Rigg to Castlerigg stone circle. A steep but fairly easy climb at the beginning then its easy peasy all the way (it took us about three hours, with two very young kids). Wonderful views all the way and the only way to reach the stone circle imo, all the others are too easy and you dont appreciate the full glory of the stones.  On a bus route too, so piece of piss.  You can do it as a round walk, but it might be a bit long for the eight year old.

http://www.walkthefells.net/ONE_WALK.asp?WALK_ID=56


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> Why the lakes??


because it is the finest place on earth - especially the bits they stole from Lancashire!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2008)

belboid said:


> there's a gorgeous walk from St Johns in the Vale over High Rigg to Castlerigg stone circle. A steep but fairly easy climb at the beginning then its easy peasy all the way (it took us about three hours, with two very young kids). Wonderful views all the way and the only way to reach the stone circle imo, all the others are too easy and you dont appreciate the full glory of the stones.  On a bus route too, so piece of piss.  You can do it as a round walk, but it might be a bit long for the eight year old.
> 
> http://www.walkthefells.net/ONE_WALK.asp?WALK_ID=56


Ah cheers, mate*.  A stone circle; I love stuff like that.  

It's this weekend, too.  I'm looking forward to it.


*And all who replied.  Loads of good stuff here.


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2008)

you really want to get there about sunrise or sunset, the surrounding hills just look absolutely magnificent, the light is really quite sublime.  you can really tell why they built it there.

Pike o' Stickle might be doable too, through the Langdales - the heart of the lakes - the dog could cope, but maybe not the eight year old http://www.walkingbritain.co.uk/walks/walks/walk_a/2582/


----------



## christonabike (Apr 29, 2008)

It's geting closer to our jaunt up to the Lakes as well, the van's been serviced, we're trying the awning out on the South Downs this weekend, the boots are all dubbed up

Ace!


----------



## soulman (Apr 29, 2008)

I was walking around the Ullswater area a couple of weeks ago. It was absolutely stunning!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2008)

Well, we're off as soon as I get home from work this evening.  I'm looking forward to trying your recommendations.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2008)

have fun!


----------



## mhendo (May 2, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> The Pooley Bridge - Glenridding ferry across Ullswater slays Windermere I reckon, really stunning.


Agreed. 

I lived right by Ullswater for a year in the early 1990s, and one of the greatest things about the lake was that it didn't get the crowds of Windermere. Also, a 10mph speed limit on Ullswater meant that there wasn't all the power boating, water skiing, and jet skis that can make the more touristy lakes so raucous.

If you want a nice, family-friendly walk that is reasonably long but not too difficult, catch the ferry from Glenridding to Howtown (half-way up the lake), and then walk back. You follow the shores of the lake for most of the way, and there aren't many really steep hills. 

Not sure whether dogs are permitted.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2008)

Had a great time.  Will certainly go back.  Even got a replica pic of the HMHB album.  Though the kids were pissed off being in it.  "This is sad".  "Some old guys had this on their CD cover?  Losers."


----------

